# Need support



## Puppylove54 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,
This is my first time on this site and I really wish I had found it when I first got my Havanese. Her name is Kyia and she is now 13 months old. This has been a very challenging year for both of us. On the first visit to the vet last January we were told she had Giardia and could not be around other dogs or go for walks in public until it was cured. Well after many doses of medication and 6 months of isolation for both of us we finally got over it. We have missed all the puppy classes in our area and none start now till spring of 2012 so she will be about a year and a half by then. She does not trust people or other dogs as she has really did not have much contact till recently. I have been sending her to the Pet Hotel in our area to get used to social activities with other dogs and people which has helped a lot, it is a boarding kennel but they also do some training with dogs that need socialization. When we go for our daily walk now if she sees dogs in our neighborhood she will not even cross over to see them and stands her ground if I try to take her across. How to I get her over her fear? Thanks Lyndia


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi and Welcome,
Glad you joined this helpful group!
Dave will give you some good advice. And others too.

For starters, I would not force Kyia to go across to greet dogs on a walk. That would not be helpful.
You'll need to do some work first on having her get more socialized to dogs.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

You can see if any of your local dog parks have 'small-dog' areas. Also, sometimes dog training places offer socialization classes, where you go in with them for an hour or so and they just get to be around other dogs where everybody is closely supervised. Usually the socialization classes are 'for puppies' but when I took Ceylon to a few of them, there were a couple of older dogs that just weren't quite ready for the older, more rambunctious age group yet. The last thing I can think of is to find her a friend about her size and temperament, and make a puppy play date! Maybe she would do better with one small, familiar (after the first couple of playdates) dog at a time to begin with.

Well, those are the things I would try. As Nan said above, I am sure Dave and some others will chime in with the real expert advice 

Good luck, and we want to see pictures! My Ceylon is only 3 months younger than Kyia, by the way, and there seem to be a lot of 'puppies' on this forum about that age...


----------



## Puppylove54 (Oct 19, 2011)

*No dog parks*

There are no dog parks around where I live and because of her having the Giardia parasite for so long we missed all the dog training classes for this year.
When she encounters dogs on our walks she runs away or will not even cross over to them. She does the same with people, very mistrusting of both young and old. Taking her to the Pet Hotel has been very beneficial as she is with both small and large dogs and socializes with them quite well but it has taken quite a bit of time for her to do that. We started with a half day then progressed to a full day. My husband and I travel occasionally so she goes there until we return. She loves it. Kyia's mom


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

You might bring her along to places like Home Depot and Lowe's and let her ride in the basket. She'll be able to see alot of people, but not be on the ground. Alot of dogs don't like people hovering above them and in the basket, they'd be on a more level playing field. This won't help with dogs, but perhaps people.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello Peterborough:canada: I'm curious as to what's going on at the pet hotel.? What do they say about her interactions. ?


----------



## Puppylove54 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Home Depot*

Thanks for the suggestion regarding Home Depot. If I could get her there in the car with out the car sickness, it might work. She has become ill every time she travels in the car even if it is just around the block.
The Pet Hotel has been gradually introducing her to other dogs on a one on one and eventually in a large number at play time. In the beginning she just stood and watched all the activities but the last time she was there she hardly slept as all she wanted to do was play with all the dogs. Kyia's mom


----------



## Puppylove54 (Oct 19, 2011)

We have many issues to deal with since we adopted this little girl. Girardia, car sickness, fear of animals and people, food issues, and most of all not able to socialize her right from the start.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Puppylove54 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion regarding Home Depot. If I could get her there in the car with out the car sickness, it might work. She has become ill every time she travels in the car even if it is just around the block.
> The Pet Hotel has been gradually introducing her to other dogs on a one on one and eventually in a large number at play time. In the beginning she just stood and watched all the activities but the last time she was there she hardly slept as all she wanted to do was play with all the dogs. Kyia's mom


 Sounds like she's making progress. And the key is to take it slow. Dogs that miss the boat socializing when young can come around nicely with some work. You've not got an adolescent on your hands which is a challenging time for many dogs . Main thing is , don't force her to meet any dogs. Let her decide which ones she wants to approach. Classes with a good trainer will help so long as the trainer knows your situation. Keep up with the Pet Hotel and ask for lots of feedback on how she's doing. Here's an article somewhat related. and keep us posted on her situation. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/adolescent-changes


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Puppylove54 said:


> We have many issues to deal with since we adopted this little girl. Girardia, car sickness, fear of animals and people, food issues, and most of all not able to socialize her right from the start.


I have an article , a little long for here on car sickness. If you would like it , email me privately at [email protected] . What are your food issues about?


----------



## Puppylove54 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, I get in touch for the carsickness article. Kyia got sick the first time the day we brought her home and we have not been able to a positive outcome on any of our rides.
Food issuses, where do I start. Put her kibble in a bowl and she refuses to eat it, only eats it off the mat on the floor. I called the breeder as she started this right from day one. She asked what kind of dish were we using and I told her it was a china bowl. her comment was that it was too classy she was feed on a metal tray. kyia ate kibble for a month after we got her. The vet told me to put some of the Girardia medication
on her food and like a fool I did. So much for the kibble. Now she eats a small amount of kibble now and then but only off the mat on the floor. After much trial and error we finally have gotten her to eat Pet Fresh food and that Human grade dog food from the fridge. Kyia either turns her nose up at store bought biscuits and treats or she gets the runs and sick. I am now her baker. I make all of her treats and store the extra in the freezer.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Puppylove54 said:


> Thanks, I get in touch for the carsickness article. Kyia got sick the first time the day we brought her home and we have not been able to a positive outcome on any of our rides.
> Food issuses, where do I start. Put her kibble in a bowl and she refuses to eat it, only eats it off the mat on the floor. I called the breeder as she started this right from day one. She asked what kind of dish were we using and I told her it was a china bowl. her comment was that it was too classy she was feed on a metal tray. kyia ate kibble for a month after we got her. The vet told me to put some of the Girardia medication
> on her food and like a fool I did. So much for the kibble. Now she eats a small amount of kibble now and then but only off the mat on the floor. After much trial and error we finally have gotten her to eat Pet Fresh food and that Human grade dog food from the fridge. Kyia either turns her nose up at store bought biscuits and treats or she gets the runs and sick. I am now her baker. I make all of her treats and store the extra in the freezer.


Yeah , sounds like Kia has developed some interesting eating habits. Is she eating , (I believe it's FreshPets) with no problems. ?


----------



## Puppylove54 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Fresh Pet*

Yes, she clammers at the counter when I am getting it cut up for her and eats it readily. We have tried many, many different kibble and sizes as well as canned food. She eats it for a week or two then nothing. This Human grade food she likes and is not having any digestive problems with it. I have since found a book on Havanese and burst out laughing when it came to the chapter on Getting Your Havanese to Eat. It was my first few months in review. Kyia's mom


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I have read about a lot of dogs that won't eat from their bowls. My male Lhasa always got his kibble out of his bowl and then dropped it on the floor where he then ate it. My boy Hav, Buster, likes to take his kibble and run to the hallway to eat it given the chance.

As long as he is eating a healthy diet, so what if he has a few quirks? Havs are so funny.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

When Tillie was eating kibble she would also take a mouth full and run to the living room, drop it and then eat it peice by peice! LOL Now that she is homecooked for, well, I blink and it is GONE.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

It already sounds like she's making HUGE progress with the dogs at the play group! That's great!

As for walking on the street, I can tell you that our pup, Rollie (now 8 months), has been socialized from the start and he still is very shy around new dogs and as Dave said, he's an adolescent, which often makes dogs fearful in situations that they have previously experienced with calm. He LOVES dogs he has had a chance to meet a few times, but is very slow to warm up. So my point here is that even with solid socialization there's no guarantee that later socialization will go perfectly smoothly.

We've hooked up with a local "Meet Up" to give Rollie more socialization in a setting where he can meet more dogs multiple times. You may find one in your area. (meetups.com) We were doing the dog park, but there was too much variability and after seeing some dog scraps, I decided it was too uncontrolled.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Jessica.


----------

